# Dermacton (cream) ingredient list



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have searched high and low and been unable to find one. Found sources saying the company refuse to tell people the ingredients basically because its a secret.

Now what bugs me, is I spent nearly £15 on a pot of the stuff and my vet has said he is wary of me using it without knowing what the ingredients are. They say its non steroidal etc, but my vet says he can't think of any natural products like tea tree/aloe vera etc that actually help to the extent that Dermacton seems to. As a result he really doesn't think I should use it if I am unable to find out what's in it.

Would it bug you, not knowing what was in something like this? Dermacton say you can stick it on open wounds and the like but I am very reluctant now really. I didn't know companies were allowed to totally hide the contents of products anymore?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmm that seems suspicious


however given how good it is meant to be i would still try it





i think heinz and kfc still have their secrets dont they?
dunno i could be talkig rubbish here


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> think heinz and kfc still have their secrets dont they?
> dunno i could be talkig rubbish here


They sure do, if its a patented concoction they are not going to reveal it are they?

What they should do, if you contact them, is answer questions if you ask. Say for instance if you are allergic to steroids, ask them if it is in there and they will answer.

My vet said she was warey of me giving Roo Piriton and tried to flog me some other antihistamines for £25...no thanks...


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I use the ear cleaner and ear drops from Dermacton. Fab stuff!

That and the Quistel are the best ear cleaners I have found, beat all the vet cleaners IMO that I have had.

The cream is made up of herbs and essential oils and if the cream is anything like the ear stuff you can smell the essential oils- divine

I have emailed them before - why not email them your concerns?

They also offer a 100% money back guarantee.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally looking at some of the laboratory made conventional medicines and their side effects and interaction problems with other drugs I would take an all natural product everytime. 

It annoys me with vets sometimes, they are happy to give for example long term steroids that can cause problems and side effects, or dish out flea treatments with stronger and stronger chemicals on a monthly basis but are sceptical and warn of the use of this.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Who's it made by and what info does it give on the label or instructionleaflet and I will see if I can help, I have loads of info of Pharma companys hun, but, as you may know am very busy this weekend, lol! So give me a few days, but I will look if you can tell me what you know


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Who's it made by and what info does it give on the label or instructionleaflet and I will see if I can help, I have loads of info of Pharma companys hun, but, as you may know am very busy this weekend, lol! So give me a few days, but I will look if you can tell me what you know


Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses this is the company, seems to get results including members on here.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> hmmm that seems suspicious
> 
> however given how good it is meant to be i would still try it
> 
> ...


I don't think they hide full ingredient lists though, with KFC I think its a 13 spice combo or something they don't reveal but you still know its chicken coated in breadcrumb stuff I have no idea what is in the cream lol!



Horse and Hound said:


> They sure do, if its a patented concoction they are not going to reveal it are they?
> 
> What they should do, if you contact them, is answer questions if you ask. Say for instance if you are allergic to steroids, ask them if it is in there and they will answer.
> 
> My vet said she was warey of me giving Roo Piriton and tried to flog me some other antihistamines for £25...no thanks...


My vet hasn't offered me anything else, he said he's just wary because he doesn't know any natural products or creams that help or clear the skin as well as steroids unless its via regular application/lifestyle changes like exercise and diet but of course I can't apply cream as a preventative, only treatment which is where he is wary of what's in it if it works as well as it says.



Cockerpoo lover said:


> I use the ear cleaner and ear drops from Dermacton. Fab stuff!
> 
> That and the Quistel are the best ear cleaners I have found, beat all the vet cleaners IMO that I have had.
> 
> ...


I don't think I will get anything out of them if what I've read on other forums is anything to go by. I am leaning towards giving it a go but I'm half wondering if it will be completely useless anyway, nothing seems to help when Roo's skin starts 



Sled dog hotel said:


> Personally looking at some of the laboratory made conventional medicines and their side effects and interaction problems with other drugs I would take an all natural product everytime.
> 
> It annoys me with vets sometimes, they are happy to give for example long term steroids that can cause problems and side effects, or dish out flea treatments with stronger and stronger chemicals on a monthly basis but are sceptical and warn of the use of this.


No he's not warned against it at all, he's just cautious. My vet is the one who told me to give Rupert a bit of tea in the mornings to see if caffeine got his energy levels up a bit when he was struggling before raw (and who suggested a raw diet)  He has given me loads of ideas of stuff I can do with him like giving Zantac (not prescribed by him he said get them in the shops its cheaper) etc. He's got an interest in skin anyway but I think its more dubiousness like he's not convinced how well it will work if its non steroidal.

Plus he didn't offer me anything else so I don't think he's trying to make any dosh out of me by getting me to use something else. I think its a genuine concern 



Ceearott said:


> Who's it made by and what info does it give on the label or instructionleaflet and I will see if I can help, I have loads of info of Pharma companys hun, but, as you may know am very busy this weekend, lol! So give me a few days, but I will look if you can tell me what you know





Sled dog hotel said:


> Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses this is the company, seems to get results including members on here.


Yeah its the website SDH has listed here, its got Petnat on the tub as well. Thanks very much


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Found this....

Dermacton cream is a high quality, all natural steroid-free formula that is free of any petroleum ingredients. It is made from the highest quality natural ingredients, and safely provide a natural, non-steroid alternative treatment for your dog.

Dermacton cream is formulated with shea butter and beeswax that contains a unique proprietary blend of 13 pure essential oils and herbal extracts that are sourced from the around the world. The ingredients contained in the Dermacton line of products are human grade and are the finest quality therapeutic essential oils & herbal extracts available for optimal results.

Dermacton is light and highly nourishing and is easily absorbable into your dogs' skin, and the soothing blend quickly works on your dogs damaged, irritated and itchy skin.

All of these products have been specifically developed to be quick, easy and pleasant to use, and are all fully tried and tested and proven to work. They are made from the highest quality natural ingredients, and safely provide a natural, non-steroid alternative treatment for your horse and dog.

The entire line of Dermacton products contain the same successful formulation of essential oils described above. 

Sorry if you've read it already :blush:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Found this....
> 
> Dermacton cream is a high quality, all natural steroid-free formula that is free of any petroleum ingredients. It is made from the highest quality natural ingredients, and safely provide a natural, non-steroid alternative treatment for your dog.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks, couldn't even find that in my search before


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you reckon it would work on really bad mud fever (on the horse, obviously, not the dogs!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Do you reckon it would work on really bad mud fever (on the horse, obviously, not the dogs!)


Dont know if you saw the link they do horse products too thats how they started I think, in horse products first. If the horse products work as well as the reports on the dogs seem to then I would say you hae a good chance
Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses in case you missed it.

Dont know if you know about camrosa ointment? Thats was another product originally for horses now used on dogs.
Camrosa - Home if you want to check that out.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Do you reckon it would work on really bad mud fever (on the horse, obviously, not the dogs!)


I've not idea tbh, but we've always used zinc based creams/lotions on mud fever. That's not anything special is it so I reckon it could be worth a shot, money back guarantee I think goes on all their products if no good?


----------



## Doonbee (Jun 14, 2013)

I used Dermacton on my dog for a month and yes it helped a lot. But the thing is not knowing the ingredients scares me. I know Dermacton says the following,

"Dermacton cream is a high quality, all natural steroid-free formula that is free of any petroleum ingredients. It is made from the highest quality natural ingredients, and safely provide a natural, non-steroid alternative treatment for your dog.Dermacton cream is formulated with shea butter and beeswax that contains a unique proprietary blend of 13 pure essential oils and herbal extracts that are sourced from the around the world. The ingredients contained in the Dermacton line of products are human grade and are the finest quality therapeutic essential oils & herbal extracts available for optimal results."

The thing is what exactly are the 13 pure essential oils and extracts that they are using. Tea tree oil is very toxic to dogs if you use it everyday for so many years. I have already exposed my dog to tea tree oil that was in a spray for hot spots, it was recommended by my VET. The thing is I do not know why the vet did not advise me of the toxicity of tea tree oil. I know a lot of people say they use it on there dogs and nothing has happened. But like I said it will cause problems and will be toxic over time. Tea tree oil soakes in the skin of the dog and can affect it organs.

There are other solutions out there that are very cheap and you can make it yourself. I have used Witch Hazel and Aloe Vera gel. You will put half witch hazel and half aloe vera gel in a bottle with water, shake the bottle and you have your own anti itch spray. The witch hazel stps the itching and the aloe veroa soothes the skin of irritation. Be sure to buy witch hazel that is alcohol free. Also when you do use this make sure your dog is not licking its fur, the aloe vera is for topical use and not meant for oral use.


----------

